# Japanese OS?



## UchihaSumairu (May 19, 2006)

ok basicly i have a friend that has a Japanese operating system and i really liked the feel of it. very smooth to use and way fast. *then again his comp his nice* but i was wondering a few things about finding and using the OS. first im not sure if i remember the name right ^_^* i think it was something like btron.... i did a google search and found that this is indeed an OS and on the Linux website they even admit it is more popular and in some ways better than linux itself although i dont understand the reason since im not that computer savvy. second is there a open source *or freeware/something similar* version of this? i couldnt find out where to download it or buy it even after a few hours of googling... i think this is due to the fact that im in America.. ok third i also need to know if my hardware is compatable with the OS because otherwise it would be kinda pointless ^_^*. the reason im trying to do this is because i want to be familiar with as many types of operating systems as possible, im getting stationed in Okinawa this January, and because im some kind of multi-cultural freak ^_^ 

hehe sry Mr mod if this is in the wrong area of the forrum. if it is could u please move it to the right area? maybe do it yourself area or something....

Thank you in advance for any help or advice given ^_^


----------



## monckywrench (Nov 29, 2007)

Turbolinux is a major Japanese distro:

http://www.turbolinux.co.jp/

http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=turbolinux

Tron is not intended for desktop computers, but "a royalty-free, open source TRON operating system" exists.

http://tronweb.super-nova.co.jp/toppers-jsp.html


----------



## UchihaSumairu (May 19, 2006)

:O TYVM! love it. hmm is the turbolinux a japanese OS or is it just a japanese translation of the normal linux?


----------



## monckywrench (Nov 29, 2007)

It's a Japanese company, but I didn't inquire more since it is not Debian-based.

How about reviewing it and letting the rest of us know?

http://iso.linuxquestions.org/turbolinux/turbolinux-10d/

http://distrowatch.com/?newsid=04511

The Wizpy looks interesting:

http://www.turbolinux.com/products/wizpy/

http://linuxlookup.com/review/turbolinux_wizpy_review


----------



## UchihaSumairu (May 19, 2006)

sure thing  im especially interested to see if my video card is supported since it barely works for windows lol. and thanks a lot for the links ^_^ very helpful.


----------

